# Altima Sterring wheel vibration



## Joel_99 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
First thanks for taking the time to read my post. I'm baffeled here.

The sterring wheel in my Altima rocks back and forth about a quarter of an inch while driving. Even at low speeds like 5 MPH you can feel this rock in the steering wheel. At high speeds it feels as if my tires are out of balance. I've rotated the wheels and had the tires re-balanced just to be sure it's not in the wheel. I've jacked the car up and look at the wheel while in drive to make sure they are running straight and they are. Also sometimes this rocking will stop for a mile or two then start right back. It's like something is loose rather than bent. Any help or thoughts would be apprecaited. Thank you.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

check ur brakes...they might be warped...if you say it rocks when you drive...they might be warped really bad or it's just ur alignment...hope that helps


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

cut back on the coffee.


----------



## cowwebb1 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am having the same problem with my 94 Altima. It is a 2.4L, manual trans. The steering wheel goes back and forth about 1/4 in. when starting off then after speed is built up to around 30mph it becomes a smaller vibration. Did you ever locate and fix your problem and was it out of alignment? What causes this and how do i fix it? Thanks for any help in this.


----------



## frankfun111 (Oct 15, 2012)

MY sterring wheel shakes?
I have an '05 ALTIMA and my steering shakes really bad when i get above 50 but stop when i hit about 80-85. i have recently gotten an aligment and balanceing done ....i also have 20in wheels on the car......any suggestions on how to fix the problem.


----------

